# Anybody order from jpc.de before ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you do it?
The order page is all in German
even after I click on switch to English.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I use them a lot! I switch to English and realize it's still a bit German, but the ordering goes in English. Use translate.google if it's hard!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I use them a lot! I switch to English and realize it's still a bit German, but the ordering goes in English. Use translate.google if it's hard!


It's all German to me. Even the order page.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If I use the page's function 'Switch to English' (upper section) here from Denmark, parts of the pages will come up in English, such as the Cart (upper right) and some headlines etc.

It's a reliable company. Orders might be divided into several packages, if some material is just slighty delayed. In a few cases, stuff might be discovered to be non-available. Items not sent will not be paid for, of course.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've ordered from them a couple times with no problem. I do wish their email notifications were in English, but I check their site once a week for any sales. Their regular prices are on the steep side but they have some incredible bargain items and sales.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes! Amazing site, great deals always. Just got a handful of CPO CDs in the mail from them the other day. Shipping to the US takes a long time, be advised. As for the German, you're just gonna have to deal with it, I usually use Google translate and my intuition. :lol:

They have a big sale going on with the BIS label. Lots of SACDs for like $5.99 apiece.


----------

